# M12VC plunge base



## Jerry Supino (Nov 30, 2011)

I am trying to buy a plunge base for my Hitachi M12VC router. I found part number 323-349 for the plunge base for the Hitachi KM12VC (router and plunge base). Can anyone help.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, the surest way to get one is to find the Hitahi service center for your area. The stores in your area that sell Hitachi should be able to order one. You can find listings for them by clicking here: Find a Retailer/Service Center


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Or you can order one on line 

Hitachi KM12VC Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementParts.com

Hitachi KM12VC Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementParts.com

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/plunge-base-assy-p-189043.html

==


----------

